# Wildcamping in Wales are we welcome?



## Austin J2 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello to you all,

Hope everyone is staying safe and well in these strange times.

We were thinking that we would brave the big wild world at the beginning of August  (as it's my husbands and Daughters birthday) and do a spot of wildcamping in our little very old motorhome like we normally do, but I am a little apprehensive about it all due to Covid and the reception we will get. We also had a few bad experiences back last year when we did a tour round Dartmoor. The locals were not very welcoming thankfully we have a friend down there so the last part of the week we parked up in his field. Needless to say we won't be hurrying back. 

I realise that due to people's nature there will always be conflict and the fact that they think we are getting something for nothing, and blaming wildcampers for litter etc.etc. It makes me sad to read the posts about the attitudes of people who want to stop wildcamping and I fear that it is getting worse. We have found some absolutely fantastic places to wildcamp over the years and would really like this to continue.

Has anyone been to Wales recently? We have done alot of tours around Wales over the years and have always been welcomed, possibly due to the quirkiness of our old motorhome and no one has ever seen anything like it or I should say very few have, but these are different times and I just wondered if this 'welcome' attitude had changed. 

Any thoughts, advice and ideas will be appreciated 

Thank you




Our beloved bubbles the campervan


----------



## Tookey (Jul 22, 2020)

How could anyone not welcome Bubbles! I can't comment on Wales but if we stop doing what we want to do (within the bounds of local restrictions) then 'they' win and their unfounded reaction will prevail. Do what you want, act in a responsible manner and drive with your head held high. Have a great trip


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 22, 2020)

Tookey said:


> How could anyone not welcome Bubbles! I can't comment on Wales but if we stop doing what we want to do (within the bounds of local restrictions) then 'they' win and their unfounded reaction will prevail. Do what you want, act in a responsible manner and drive with your head held high. Have a great trip


Thank you Tookey, that is definitely the boost I needed to "just get on with it!" and get in 'bubbles' and go. You are right we need to keep doing it otherwise 'they' will win and my daughter and future generations won't get the same enjoyment or freedom. I guess getting older and having a little one in tow has made me more cautious.


----------



## Moped (Jul 22, 2020)

Campsites with shared facilities reopen in wales on 25th July. Car parks and beaches in Wales last weekend were packed and I did spot motorhomes parked on these car parks daytime however it was not clear where they disappeared to at night. But campsites with shared facilities were not open. If you park up in discreet spots then you should be OK. From 25th things should really take off when campsites officially open up and no doubt more motorhomes and campers will be about so you should not stand out as much.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 22, 2020)

Take umbrellas 
Be sensible 
Have fun.
S.O.D.D.E.M.


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 22, 2020)

Moped said:


> Campsites with shared facilities reopen in wales on 25th July. Car parks and beaches in Wales last weekend were packed and I did spot motorhomes parked on these car parks daytime however it was not clear where they disappeared to at night. But campsites with shared facilities were not open. If you park up in discreet spots then you should be OK. From 25th things should really take off when campsites officially open up and no doubt more motorhomes and campers will be about so you should not stand out as much.


Thank you Moped, where was that in Wales you spotted them. I guess this trip we will have to avoid the more popular areas like the beaches (shame like building sand castles and paddling ) people are reporting that across the country campsites are already booked up and very busy. Fingers crossed we find a quiet discreet place. I have looked at a few on google which are possible, have you got any recommendations?


----------



## mickymost (Jul 22, 2020)

What about Shell Island.We have never been there but it seems its like wild camping but with the safety of being on a campsite?

BTW love your camper.Whats going on with the roof though?


----------



## Val54 (Jul 22, 2020)

Shell Island is closed for 2020. We were at Newborough in the van over last weekend but didn't stop overnight, a few vans around and we experienced no animosity. If you are really worried use a CL or CS rather than not go.


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 22, 2020)

Val54 said:


> Shell Island is closed for 2020. We were at Newborough in the van over last weekend but didn't stop overnight, a few vans around and we experienced no animosity. If you are really worried use a CL or CS rather than not go.


Thank you, Just Googled 'Newborough' what a beautiful place, we have never been over to Anglesey maybe we should this time around, it looks heavenly. We did get up as far as Caernarfon on one of our trips before we had to turn around and start our journey home. Unfortunately that is one of the disadvantages of our 'bubbles' she is not the fastest camper on the road, and little one does not like sitting still for to long Lol


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 22, 2020)

Red Wharf Bay on Anglesey is a fine spot to stop.

You'll find it on the online map.

Just be aware that during Spring tides the sea gets quite close to the access bridge ...


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 22, 2020)

Campervans are a drop in the ocean compared to the overall number of vehicles driving around all over and parking up wherever they need for whatever reason. Yours is lovely and should only attract attention for all the right reasons 

Go for it. As Moped said, there will be more mohos around anyway come the 25th due to the campsites re-opening. Just head on out there and play it by ear. You'll always get the odd nasty person/nimby wherever you go, ignore and treat with the contempt they deserve, if troubling you just move on to a better spot.

Enjoy!


----------



## oppy (Jul 22, 2020)

We do have a friendly campsite next to RAF Valley by Rhosniger  on Anglesy where we have regular meets. The charge for members was £10. Someone here will pass on the co ordinates I'm sure


----------



## Moped (Jul 22, 2020)

Austin J2 said:


> Thank you Moped, where was that in Wales you spotted them. I guess this trip we will have to avoid the more popular areas like the beaches (shame like building sand castles and paddling ) people are reporting that across the country campsites are already booked up and very busy. Fingers crossed we find a quiet discreet place. I have looked at a few on google which are possible, have you got any recommendations?


Barmouth. There are several useful lay-bys on left hand side as you head east up the estuary towards Dolgellau. We have family there so it was a car job.


----------



## twink (Jul 22, 2020)

I was in barmouth & snowdonia at the weekend no problem with sleeping out, only problem the idiots parking on the pass on the Sunday morning 
Was also in Wales the week before, the first night it opened, I only live over the border in England.


----------



## Val54 (Jul 22, 2020)

Austin J2 said:


> Thank you Moped, where was that in Wales you spotted them. I guess this trip we will have to avoid the more popular areas like the beaches (shame like building sand castles and paddling ) people are reporting that across the country campsites are already booked up and very busy. Fingers crossed we find a quiet discreet place. I have looked at a few on google which are possible, have you got any recommendations?



We were on Newborough beach on Sunday and Lligwy beach on Monday, whilst it was busy, school holidays etc, there was no problem with social distancing, everyone was keeping a decent distance between their encampments, and most importantly, sensibly enjoying themselves. Nothing like the pictures of Brighton and Bournemouth etc.


----------



## Deg3y (Jul 22, 2020)

Austin J2 said:


> Hello to you all,
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe and well in these strange times.
> 
> ...



What a fab van...love it...


----------



## Tookey (Jul 23, 2020)

Austin J2 said:


> Thank you, Just Googled 'Newborough' what a beautiful place, we have never been over to Anglesey maybe we should this time around, it looks heavenly. We did get up as far as Caernarfon on one of our trips before we had to turn around and start our journey home. Unfortunately that is one of the disadvantages of our 'bubbles' she is not the fastest camper on the road, and little one does not like sitting still for to long Lol


Any chance of a few more piccies of Bubbles please?


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 23, 2020)

mickymost said:


> What about Shell Island.We have never been there but it seems its like wild camping but with the safety of being on a campsite?
> 
> BTW love your camper.Whats going on with the roof though?





Tookey said:


> Any chance of a few more piccies of Bubbles please?


Will try a bit later on to do a post in the introduce your motorhome area with some more pics there is not many left of bubbles


----------



## peter palance (Jul 23, 2020)

Austin J2 said:


> Hello to you all,
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe and well in these strange times.
> 
> ...


yes but dont look to sheepish, those wooly backs,are there to eat, keep going, and be happy. ok.pj. barrr,dont get barrrd,


----------



## Bardotbongo16 (Jul 23, 2020)

Austin J2 said:


> Hello to you all,
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe and well in these strange times.
> 
> ...


Hello luv your photo of camper, went to Anglesey last weekend, lot of people with campers about... I’m sure you’ll be welcome as previously.
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 23, 2020)

Bardotbongo16 said:


> Hello luv your photo of camper, went to Anglesey last weekend, lot of people with campers about... I’m sure you’ll be welcome as previously.
> Enjoy your stay


Thank you, not sure which part of Wales we will go to, although Anglesey is looking favourable


----------



## hayhiker (Jul 23, 2020)

I live in Wales and walk to workin England so right on the border. Last Wednesday and Thursday I wild camped in 2 places both of which I have been to in the past and no problems. While at the Co-op in Llandovery a lady shopper came up and said how nice it wasn to see tourists back in Wales. So I say go for, it there are plenty of vans/motorhomes overnighting in Hay on Wye


----------



## korky (Jul 23, 2020)

Austin J2 said:


> Thank you, not sure which part of Wales we will go to, although Anglesey is looking favourable


I absolutely love all of Wales,but although it has some lovely spots I think Anglesey is a bit grim in comparison with the rest.


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 23, 2020)

korky said:


> I absolutely love all of Wales,but although it has some lovely spots I think Anglesey is a bit grim in comparison with the rest.


We do too that's why we go so often,  when we first got bubbles I really had to fight my corner to convince husband that it is lovely and we should go. After a lot of persuasion he relented and has not regretted it  Anglesey in bubbles would take us quite sometime to get too she is definitely not made for speed lol. We tend to only spend a night in one place and move on. Just want a nice quiet holiday with no hassle and possibly one night near a beach. Where would you recommend?


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 23, 2020)

hayhiker said:


> I live in Wales and walk to workin England so right on the border. Last Wednesday and Thursday I wild camped in 2 places both of which I have been to in the past and no problems. While at the Co-op in Llandovery a lady shopper came up and said how nice it wasn to see tourists back in Wales. So I say go for, it there are plenty of vans/motorhomes overnighting in Hay on Wye


That's fantastic, the Welsh do tend to be a bit more welcoming and friendly in my opinion. Never had a problem in the past so fingers crossed for our next trip


----------



## mickymost (Jul 23, 2020)

And Toes?


----------



## mickymost (Jul 23, 2020)

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 23, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> Red Wharf Bay on Anglesey is a fine spot to stop.
> 
> You'll find it on the online map.
> 
> Just be aware that during Spring tides the sea gets quite close to the access bridge ...


Thank you that looks a lovely spot too


----------



## myvanwy (Jul 23, 2020)

Reading Conrad Jones at the mo. Anglesey should be quiet after all the people that got murdered.


----------



## landoboguy (Jul 23, 2020)

I stayed at South Stack last night no problems, am at Llnafairfeccan tonight, plenty vans around., off to llandullas/colwyn bay tomorrow and will visit the Valentine inn at LLandullas, https://www.valentine-inn.co.uk/ cracking little pub, dog friendly, great bar food, sit outside very welcome staff.
Parking is awks, but llandullas beach is 10 mins walk away to park there.

Bron y Wendon camp site is right next door, they have a waste drop and a Elsan point with water if required too.


----------



## runnach (Jul 23, 2020)

Check llandullas thread one of our members got t ticket there


----------



## hino joe (Jul 23, 2020)

Moped said:


> Campsites with shared facilities reopen in wales on 25th July. Car parks and beaches in Wales last weekend were packed and I did spot motorhomes parked on these car parks daytime however it was not clear where they disappeared to at night. But campsites with shared facilities were not open. If you park up in discreet spots then you should be OK. From 25th things should really take off when campsites officially open up and no doubt more motorhomes and campers will be about so you should not stand out as much.


Hi not to put a damper on things but some one just shared on social media that fines have been issued to motor home owners for staying over night in remote places and the national park sherrifs are patroling the areas they know we all love to stay.
I was setting of on Saturday but after reading it I am changing my route to some where we are appreciated.
Wales will suffer not me .


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 23, 2020)

hino joe said:


> Hi not to put a damper on things but some one just shared on social media that fines have been issued to motor home owners for staying over night in remote places and the national park sherrifs are patroling the areas they know we all love to stay.
> I was setting of on Saturday but after reading it I am changing my route to some where we are appreciated.
> Wales will suffer not me .



I don't understand on what basis fines might be issued for overnight parking in remote places.

There are no travel restrictions in place in Wales at present. 

I would take social media reports with a pinch of salt. 

I am intending to head to North Wales and Anglesey tomorrow. 

I will report back ...


----------



## Debroos (Jul 23, 2020)

The rangers on the Brecon Beacons have always turfed motorhomers off the national park early in the morning...at least they are friendly and give you an hour to get up.


----------



## Allen (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm just home from my first outing since new year.
Decided on a quiet campsite due to my shielding..
Travelling over the Brecon Beacons just about every lay bye had a motorhome parked up.
Wales definitely isn't closed.


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 24, 2020)

Allen said:


> I'm just home from my first outing since new year.
> Decided on a quiet campsite due to my shielding..
> Travelling over the Brecon Beacons just about every lay bye had a motorhome parked up.
> Wales definitely isn't closed.


Thank you that is good news and I hope your first trip out since the new year was a good one. If you don't mind me asking which campsite did you go to?


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 24, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Campervans are a drop in the ocean compared to the overall number of vehicles driving around all over and parking up wherever they need for whatever reason. Yours is lovely and should only attract attention for all the right reasons
> 
> Go for it. As Moped said, there will be more mohos around anyway come the 25th due to the campsites re-opening. Just head on out there and play it by ear. You'll always get the odd nasty person/nimby wherever you go, ignore and treat with the contempt they deserve, if troubling you just move on to a better spot.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you, we do get quite a bit attention, or rather 'bubbles' does lol. We never had any problems with people up until last year when we were exploring Dartmoor, which is a shame because Dartmoor is beautiful no matter what the weather IMHO if it wasn't for our friend saying come over and stay in our field we would have gone home after the third night. In hindsight we should have put our point of view across as politely as possible, but we were so gobsmacked at the rudeness and contempt of people words failed us. Will be more prepared next time (hopefully there won't be)

Like you said go for it and enjoy ☺ sound advice ☺


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 24, 2020)

I think most of the National Parks in the UK, Wales or elsewhere, always have more restrictions on park-ups and 'camping'.

The article just posted up in another thread earlier was this, and it doesn't come from 'social media' but a local newspaper.









						National Park issues stark warning to illegal Pembrokeshire campers | tenby-today.co.uk
					

Pembrokeshire Coast National Park Authority  has issued a stark warning to illegal campers after 19 penalty charge notices were issued last weekend following a spate of unauthorised overnight stays in a number of car parks around the county.




					www.tenby-today.co.uk


----------



## mickymost (Jul 24, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I think most of the National Parks in the UK, Wales or elsewhere, always have more restrictions on park-ups and 'camping'.
> 
> The article just posted up in another thread earlier was this, and it doesn't come from 'social media' but a local newspaper.
> 
> ...







I agree with what the newspaper article is trying to complain about but why take a photo of a Motorhome parked up on the side of a Public Road perfectly legal providing the vehicle has Mot Tax and Insurance to make their point.It appears the Motorhome is chancing a stopover due to the wheel ramp/chocks.The article starts off by saying 19 penalty charges notices were issued due to a spate of illegal overnight stays in car parks.It doesnt mention the type of vehicle charged!


----------



## spigot (Jul 24, 2020)

Austin J2 said:


> Hello to you all,
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe and well in these strange times.
> 
> ...


 
Love the van


----------



## src (Jul 25, 2020)

Just for your guidance, this is the current situation in Wales as published by the Welsh government: 
*Travel and overnight stays*
From *Monday July 6th*, the “Stay local” advice for all residents to Wales is being changed and the amended regulations now allow for unlimited day travel for all purposes across Wales. This also means that people in England can now travel into and across Wales beyond the 5-mile limit.

However, overnight stays away from the place you are living at, are still not allowed. Caravan parks, campsites bunkhouses, hotels and holiday cottages are still closed for recreational and holiday visitors. Wild camping and van camping are still not permitted under the regulations and the police have stated that anyone seen van camping, staying in motorhomes or wild camping will be moved on and potentially fined.

From *July 11th* it is expected that self-contained holiday accommodation will be reopening, but again campsites, huts, bunkhouses, etc. with shared facilities will not be permitted to reopen. Only motorhomes with fully contained facilities (toilets and showers) and suitable waste storage and disposable arrangements at established sites will be allowed. Wild camping and van camping will still not be permitted and scenes of outdoors users in camper vans will only antagonise locals and create access issues for the future.


----------



## tessgwl (Jul 25, 2020)

Austin J2 said:


> Hello to you all,
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe and well in these strange times.
> 
> ...


Hi  we stop a lot at lligwy beach (Moelfre, )car park   has toilets, cafe, (if it has opened yet,) was £10 per night lovely place,


----------



## Val54 (Jul 25, 2020)

tessgwl said:


> Hi  we stop a lot at lligwy beach (Moelfre, )car park   has toilets, cafe, (if it has opened yet,) was £10 per night lovely place,


The owners have banned overnight stays for the rest of the year and haven't made a decision yet about next year. The cafe and toilets are open with good social distancing measures in place. We were there on day trips last weekend so that is the latest position.


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Jul 25, 2020)

mickymost said:


> View attachment 84695
> 
> I agree with what the newspaper article is trying to complain about but why take a photo of a Motorhome parked up on the side of a Public Road perfectly legal providing the vehicle has Mot Tax and Insurance to make their point.It appears the Motorhome is chancing a stopover due to the wheel ramp/chocks.The article starts off by saying 19 penalty charges notices were issued due to a spate of illegal overnight stays in car parks.It doesnt mention the type of vehicle charged!


Probably doesn't help when they have a blue bucket near the rear wheel as well. Again it's all about perceptions. I never park where I intend to stay the night. I don't put anything outside, not even chairs (I'll sit on the sidestep iff I want fresh air). I then drive back to my chosen spot at dusk. Next day I'm up with the birds and off. Hopefully only the Badgers know I've been there. This attitude to 'Wilding' comes from my backpacking days.


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 25, 2020)

src said:


> Just for your guidance, this is the current situation in Wales as published by the Welsh government:
> *Travel and overnight stays*
> From *Monday July 6th*, the “Stay local” advice for all residents to Wales is being changed and the amended regulations now allow for unlimited day travel for all purposes across Wales. This also means that people in England can now travel into and across Wales beyond the 5-mile limit.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing this please could you provide me with a link to where on the Web you found this, it would be a great help.


----------



## Val54 (Jul 25, 2020)

Austin J2 said:


> Thanks for sharing this please could you provide me with a link to where on the Web you found this, it would be a great help.


I'm not sure that the info in #41 is up-to-date, the latest Regulation can be found here ....








						The Health Protection (Coronavirus Restrictions) (No. 2) (Wales) (Amendment) (No. 2) Regulations 2020 (revoked) | GOV.WALES
					

These Regulations amend the Health Protection (Coronavirus Restrictions) (No. 2) (Wales) Regulations 2020.




					gov.wales


----------



## 2cv (Jul 25, 2020)

Part of this article   says “Wild camping, in a tent or campervan, is banned in Wales without the landowner's permission.”


----------



## Val54 (Jul 25, 2020)

2cv said:


> Part of this article   says “Wild camping, in a tent or campervan, is banned in Wales without the landowner's permission.”


But that's the case everywhere in the UK (except in Scotland), in effect if you wild camp on private land in England without the owner's permission you are technically trespassing.


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 25, 2020)

Val54 said:


> I'm not sure that the info in #41 is up-to-date, the latest Regulation can be found here ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#41 is not up- to date information because campsites can now as of today open up with shared facilities as long as they have measures in place to protect staff and customers etc. I was just curious as to where on the Web it was. 

I have found where this was quoted from https://m.facebook.com/Cader-Idris-Outdoor-Gear-Dolgellau-188914371135163/?__tn__=C-R
Which then leads on to the original article on thebmc.co.uk website.

My intention (and my family) was never ever to 'antagonise locals' before or after covid we have been 'wild camping' for a long time and enjoy it, we abide by the rules and never leave a trace. We have even gone as far as picking up other people's rubbish. Unfortunately there are too many people out there doing the oposite and ruining it for everyone else.


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 25, 2020)

I see from BBC news police are cracking down heavily on illegal parking and wild camping in Wales particularly in Snowdonia and Brecons. We are reminded wild camping is illegal without landowners permission. but what of our parking in lay-bus and car parks. Unless something has changed specific to Wales that I am not aware of, I thought parking up in lay-byes is not covered by this and remains legal, and use of car parks depends upon whether legally enforceable car park signage is in place??? How does this relate to all our POIs in normally tolerant Powys (where we were heading next month), I thought we didn’t list POIs if they were not legal? 

Just had a couple of weeks wilding round East Cumbria, Upper Tynedale, Teesdale, and Weardale where it was quiet peaceful and absolutely no hassles...around Ribblehead though it was absolutely rammed.


----------



## Debroos (Jul 25, 2020)

At least they are talking about cars in Snowdonia and also said this "The majority [of visitors] were well behaved, however, there were several instances of illegal camping in the national park, which led to a number of fines being issued," said chief executive Tegryn Jones.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 25, 2020)

These issues seem to be getting media attention and cropping up across a series of threads at the moment.

https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/1...ng-in-lake-district.81887/page-2#post-1103391

"NO OVERNIGHT PARKING" signs THE FACTS.....


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 25, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> These issues seem to be getting media attention and cropping up across a series of threads at the moment.
> 
> https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/1...ng-in-lake-district.81887/page-2#post-1103391
> 
> "NO OVERNIGHT PARKING" signs THE FACTS.....


Ok. I’ve read that but I suppose I should ask can we rely on entries on our POIS being ‘highway‘ land or non restricted car parks...or would that be too much to expect? And, does a national park include the ‘highways’ within it, or only land out with the highway?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 25, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> Ok. I’ve read that but I suppose I should ask can we rely on entries on our POIS being ‘highway‘ land or non restricted car parks...or would that be too much to expect? And, does a national park include the ‘highways’ within it, or only land out with the highway?



Good points. Don't know the answer though!

I would imagine they can probably amend the the laws to suit since C-19, but if they have it would be worth challenging in case the new law is not in our favour and never gets changed back!


----------



## Val54 (Jul 25, 2020)

This is getting messy with so many threads on the same or similar topic.
For clarity there is no one rule for where a public highway starts and finishes so it’s virtually impossible to be that accurate in the app. The only way of finding out would be to send the relevant local highway authority a location plan of the POI and ask them to search their land terrier to ascertain whether it is highway land.  
As regards the National Parks, the subsoil of most public vehicular highways is technically Crown Land and the maintenance of the surface is passed to the local highway authority or in the case of trunk roads, the Highways Agency. The  National Park Authorities have no jurisdiction over vehicular public highways but as in these recent cases roadside verges are often not public highway. In such cases the NPA can use bylaws to control activities which are perceived to potentially damage the character and enjoyment of the NP.


----------



## TJBi (Jul 25, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> Ok. I’ve read that but I suppose I should ask can we rely on entries on our POIS being ‘highway‘ land or non restricted car parks...or would that be too much to expect? And, does a national park include the ‘highways’ within it, or only land out with the highway?


Firstly, yes, it's too much to expect; POI Admin depends on us all to report changes and someone will always be the first there since a change. Will that person then report it?
Also, it is my understanding that Forestry Commission car parks generally have opening times (dawn to dusk) posted, but plenty of these in the POIs.


----------



## Debroos (Jul 25, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> These issues seem to be getting media attention and cropping up across a series of threads at the moment.
> 
> https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/1...ng-in-lake-district.81887/page-2#post-1103391
> 
> "NO OVERNIGHT PARKING" signs THE FACTS.....


Interesting that Mr Bukhari had to file a complaint against Cornwall council in order to get them to reply.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 25, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Interesting that Mr Bukhari had to file a complaint against Cornwall council in order to get them to reply.



Yes, the reluctance to respond is extremely telling, isn't it?


----------



## Val54 (Jul 25, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Interesting that Mr Bukhari had to file a complaint against Cornwall council in order to get them to reply.


But you are dealing with a different country and a Council that has been in trouble with national government in the past


----------



## src (Jul 25, 2020)

Austin J2 said:


> Thanks for sharing this please could you provide me with a link to where on the Web you found this, it would be a great help.


My apologies to Hallmut for not responding to your request for the source of my quote, its been a busy day! The site was indeed thebmc.co.uk website, as tracked down by Austin J2. I do have some up to date news though, I called in to the carpark near Morrison’s in Brecon yesterday to see if they were permitting overnight stays by motorhomes as had been the case in Powys before the lockdown. I can report that the official  signage clearly permits motorhomes to stay overnight for no more than one night in seven.


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 25, 2020)

src said:


> My apologies to Hallmut for not responding to your request for the source of my quote, its been a busy day! The site was indeed thebmc.co.uk website, as tracked down by Austin J2. I do have some up to date news though, I called in to the carpark near Morrison’s in Brecon yesterday to see if they were permitting overnight stays by motorhomes as had been the case in Powys before the lockdown. I can report that the official  signage clearly permits motorhomes to stay overnight for no more than one night in seven.


Thank you for the update. I'm guess this is on POI map?


----------



## Andyzot (Jul 26, 2020)

Be aware Pembrokeshire council are launching a big initiative to patrol remote car parks over the coming months in a bid to curb overnight camper vans.


----------



## kangooroo (Jul 26, 2020)

The police are moving on campers throughout Pembrokeshire National Park...


----------



## runnach (Jul 26, 2020)

kangooroo said:


> The police are moving on campers throughout Pembrokeshire National Park...


Camper vans and motorhomes?


----------



## mickymost (Jul 26, 2020)

Campers meaning tents?


----------



## GMB (Jul 26, 2020)

We have travelled, still here!  to the west coast and found no problems. Stumble head, New Quay carpark for a tenner, Aberystwyth, several nice laybys just outside ceibwr bay, have also been to a couple of CL sites so we can empty toilet and fill with water. No issues at all apart from sunburnt knees.


----------



## suneye (Jul 26, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> I don't understand on what basis fines might be issued for overnight parking in remote places.
> 
> There are no travel restrictions in place in Wales at present.
> 
> ...


Any updates?


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 26, 2020)

GMB said:


> We have travelled, still here!  to the west coast and found no problems. Stumble head, New Quay carpark for a tenner, Aberystwyth, several nice laybys just outside ceibwr bay, have also been to a couple of CL sites so we can empty toilet and fill with water. No issues at all apart from sunburnt knees.


Thats great to read your not having any problems hope it stays that way. If we do go I hope the weather is kind to us too, but I'm not sure I want sunburnt knees eakk lol


----------



## Austin J2 (Jul 26, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> I don't understand on what basis fines might be issued for overnight parking in remote places.
> 
> There are no travel restrictions in place in Wales at present.
> 
> ...


How is the trip going? Is it busy in North Wales and Anglesey ?


----------



## mandd (Jul 26, 2020)

Just returned from 14 day 850 mile round Pembrokeshire  ,up the west coast ,Anglesy and the north Wales coast Did not experience any hostility from the locals in fact quite the opposite. Stayed  mostly on farm sites with no power and free camped one night near the toll bridge to Barmouth.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 26, 2020)

Austin J2 said:


> How is the trip going? Is it busy in North Wales and Anglesey ?



So far so good. The natives are friendly.

Quite a lot of motorhomes on the road. Tonight I'm parked up in Caernarfon looking across the Menai Strait and out the windscreen at the castle.

Two others appear to be staying the night.


----------



## Val54 (Jul 26, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> So far so good. The natives are friendly.
> 
> Quite a lot of motorhomes on the road. Tonight I'm parked up in Caernarfon looking across the Menai Strait and out the windscreen at the castle.
> 
> Two others appear to be staying the night.


That's a nice spot


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 27, 2020)

Certainly is, my first visit


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jul 27, 2020)

Happy-ish memories... I bought a diesel 1965 ex GPO J2 when it was about 8 years old with hardly any miles on it... Went to Scotland [from London] and back in it. Although it's a real treat to see one still on the road I have to admit when I think about that journey, - although it never missed a beat it makes me want to go outside in the rain and kiss my 16 year old Sprinter and beg forgiveness for lightly cursing when she's a tad sluggish going up hills as I recall being overtaken by more than one cyclist on that jaunt... All the very best to you and Bubbles... Respect, genuine major respect Sir!


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Jul 27, 2020)

I just found because I've always known unless you have permission of landowner in England and Wales it is illegal to Wild Camp (and in any case Wild Camping means no motorised access). Scotland is starting to get like this in many areas as well with the islands such as Mull handing out leaflets telling you to use sites.

*Wild Camping Laws for England and Wales*
Almost all of the land you can walk across in England and Wales is owned by somebody. It may be an individual, a company/commercial organisation (including The Crown Estate), a charity (National Trust etc) or even the government or similar authority. These are almost always referred to as the ‘landowner’ and I will do the same throughout this post.

In England and Wales you *do not* have the right to pitch a tent, tarp, hammock or bivvy bag on the land belonging to somebody else without the permission of that landowner. To do so without the permission of that landowner means that you are committing *trespass* – which is a civil offence (i.e. non-arrestable). However, if you do not *immediately leave when directed to do so* by the landowner or somebody acting on their behalf (such as a gamekeeper or land agent, or security guard) then you may be committing a *criminal offence (Aggravated Trespass)* – something that a Police officer can arrest you for. There are also a few places where you will be immediately committing criminal trespass as soon as you cross onto that land – such as railway lines, some education establishments and of course sites vital for national defence and security.

This all still applies if you are in the middle of nowhere, stood on top of a mountain in Snowdonia or the Lake District, and cannot see another human or even a road. In the vast majority of cases it still belongs to a landowner, and legally speaking you would still need the permission of the landowner.

*The Countryside Rights of Way Act (CROW Act 2000)*
This was a landmark piece of legislation that opened up huge swathes of the English and Welsh countryside to the general public, creating what is often referred to as the Right to Roam. This means that within certain, designated areas (often upland and large areas of forest or heathland) the general public can walk over the land, away from Public Rights of Way. This opens up most of the mountainous and remote areas of England and Wales for recreation and exploration on foot and effectively ended disputed access over certain areas, such as Chrome Hill in the Peak District.
One thing that wasn’t included in the Right to Roam was the ‘Right to Camp’ – it did not change the fact that camping on land without permission of the landowner is civil trespass, and in fact says quite clearly that camping is not permitted under the CROW Act:



> 1. Section 2(1) does not entitle a person to be on any land if, in or on that
> land, he:
> …
> (s) engages in any organised games, or in camping, hang-gliding or paragliding,


That’s pretty clear – the CROW Act changed a lot about where we could walk, but not about where we were legally allowed to camp.

*Hang on, what about Dartmoor?*
Right Dartmoor. That is a different case.
16th Century English poet John Leland said that “_Dartmore is muche a wilde Morish and forest Ground_“. He wasn’t wrong, although there is a bit less forest now than there was in his day.
This fairly wild and expanse tract of moor in the South West of England abounds with myths and literary associations (watch out for The Hound of the Baskervilles), and is also home to various Ministry of Defence (MOD) training sites and a few other places of interest. It’s also pretty much the only place where you can legally wild camp in England without first checking with the landowner.

There are local byelaws that permit camping within certain areas of the Dartmoor National Park (see interactive map below) as long as you do so within the following rules:





> No person shall knowingly use any vehicle, including a caravan or any structure other than a tent for the purpose of camping on the access land or land set out for the use or parking of vehicles except on any area which may be set apart and indicated by notice as a place where such camping is permitted.






> No person shall knowingly erect a tent on the access land for the purpose of campinga) in any area listed in Schedule 2 to these byelaws;(b)within 100 metres of any public road or in any enclosure.






> No person shall camp in a tent on the same site on the access land for more than two consecutive nights, except on any area which may be set apart and indicated by notice as a place where such camping is permitted.


----------



## TJBi (Jul 27, 2020)

Norfolk Jim said:


> I just found because I've always known unless you have permission of landowner in England and Wales it is illegal to Wild Camp (and in any case Wild Camping means no motorised access). Scotland is starting to get like this in many areas as well with the islands such as Mull handing out leaflets telling you to use sites.
> 
> *Wild Camping Laws for England and Wales*
> Almost all of the land you can walk across in England and Wales is owned by somebody. It may be an individual, a company/commercial organisation (including The Crown Estate), a charity (National Trust etc) or even the government or similar authority. These are almost always referred to as the ‘landowner’ and I will do the same throughout this post.
> ...


OK, so camping can be an issue, but I don't camp - I park.


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 27, 2020)

GMB said:


> We have travelled, still here!  to the west coast and found no problems. Stumble head, New Quay carpark for a tenner, Aberystwyth, several nice laybys just outside ceibwr bay, have also been to a couple of CL sites so we can empty toilet and fill with water. No issues at all apart from sunburnt knees.


Were the CLs booked up/ Or did they let you use their services?


----------



## mickymost (Jul 27, 2020)

Norfolk Jim said:


> I just found because I've always known unless you have permission of landowner in England and Wales it is illegal to Wild Camp (and in any case Wild Camping means no motorised access). Scotland is starting to get like this in many areas as well with the islands such as Mull handing out leaflets telling you to use sites.
> 
> *Wild Camping Laws for England and Wales*
> Almost all of the land you can walk across in England and Wales is owned by somebody. It may be an individual, a company/commercial organisation (including The Crown Estate), a charity (National Trust etc) or even the government or similar authority. These are almost always referred to as the ‘landowner’ and I will do the same throughout this post.
> ...




This all relates to someone in a Tent wouldnt it be better to put it on a Tenting Forum?This Forum all Members drive  Motorhomes and Campervans.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Jul 28, 2020)

mickymost said:


> This all relates to someone in a Tent wouldnt it be better to put it on a Tenting Forum?This Forum all Members drive  Motorhomes and Campervans.


That may be; but too many people buy a camper/motorhome and think they can drive to Scotland and stop anywhere overnight or for longer. Also a vast majority of these folk don't realise 'Wild Camping' refers to non motorised transport. What's happened now is those same people think it's ok to do it in England and Wales! We should all be fine as long as we stick to what we know and do the one night only and leave early no trace mantra rather than what I often see - arrive early to bag a place and stay till later the next day!


----------



## mickymost (Jul 28, 2020)

Norfolk Jim said:


> That may be; but too many people buy a camper/motorhome and think they can drive to Scotland and stop anywhere overnight or for longer. Also a vast majority of these folk don't realise 'Wild Camping' refers to non motorised transport. What's happened now is those same people think it's ok to do it in England and Wales! We should all be fine as long as we stick to what we know and do the one night only and leave early no trace mantra rather than what I often see - arrive early to bag a place and stay till later the next day!




These wild camping laws apply to Scotland too one has the right to roam and camp in Scotland but it only applies to tents.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Jul 28, 2020)

That's what I have said - non motorised transport. We are therefore parking.


----------

